# CHECK IT OUT!!!



## chafalota (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone suggested some soap molds,so I decided to try them and they're great!!!  Their called "NO LINER SOAP MOLDS" this is the webstore:www.http://cgi.ebay.com/soapmolds the man's name is Richard,360-910-1976 or 1877-890-0267.  They don't have rounded corners,unmold easily and easy to clean up.


----------



## babygirl (Oct 17, 2010)

can you repost the address please?


----------



## Deda (Oct 17, 2010)

I've always heard that MrDoRight Molds warp quickly, I hope you have better luck than others who have bought those molds.


----------



## chafalota (Oct 18, 2010)

Look on e-bay under "No Liner Soap Molds" and his store should come up.  He has alot of pictures you can see.  He gave me real good service.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I've always heard that MrDoRight Molds warp quickly, I hope you have better luck than others who have bought those molds.



Same. Those are a lot of money to have warp.

And I messaged him months ago asking if they would warp, I had heard from someone that they did warp, and I wanted to be able to get my money back if they did. He was instantly upset and wanted to know who I got the information from. I told him my info was from a forum.
The basic information I got from him (in all caps) was that I would not get my money back because if I used them properly then they wouldn't warp. hah.


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2010)

they warp with CP soap (MY experience).  don't know if they would with MP soap, though.


----------

